# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Как вы относитесь к закрытию сайтов посвященых суициду?

## Андрей

Не так давно были закрыты несколько сайтов посвященых суициду(например:mysuicide.ru,палата№6).Основанием для закрытия явилось предпесание прокуратуры,где эти сайты обвинили в доведение до самоубийства.Я начал посещать эти сайты не задолго до их закрытия и мне казалось что там люди  помогают друг другу.Или в худщем случее пытаються привлечь к себе внимание.Типа "смотрите я сейчас суициднусь!На самом деле суициднусь!!!  :Big Grin:  Неужели там на самом деле когото могли довести до суицида?Мне кажеться число суицидов только возрастёт после закрытия этих сайтов.   :Frown:

----------


## Ali

Я абсолютно согласен с Андреем.подобные сайты помогают людям по крайней мере высказаться.Ну типа излить душу.Ведь не у каждого есть лучший друг который выслушает и поймет,и не каждый со своей проблемой пойдет к психиатору или к священнику.
  Довести до суицида(дурацкий термин какой-то, другого нет?) скорее может ОТСУТСВИЕ ТАКИХ САЙТОВ :!:

----------


## Эдельвейс

А по-моему, людям просто нечем заняться. Ну кому мешают эти сайты? Хоть бы задумались над смыслом формулировки: доведение до самоубийства... Неужели кто-то и правда наивно полагает, что это вот так просто? Если человек уже всё решил, то посещение такого сайта может ему только помочь выбраться из данной ситуации.

----------


## grey

к сожалению, я встречал на подобных форумах выражения:

Вася: я суициднусь
Коля: да, давай суициднись
Миша: давай-давай

Это я конечно образно написал, но что-то подобное я видел. Хотя они и шутили наверное, это по-всякому можно понять.

----------


## Эдельвейс

Да придурков и в реальности хватает. Слово "Коли-Миши" в любом случае ничего не решает! Такие сайты нужны, ИМХО...

----------


## Night

> к сожалению, я встречал на подобных форумах выражения:
> 
> Вася: я суициднусь
> Коля: да, давай суициднись
> Миша: давай-давай
> 
> Это я конечно образно написал, но что-то подобное я видел. Хотя они и шутили наверное, это по-всякому можно понять.


 Ты прав что образно.Я на фасте где то отписался,но влом искать цитаты.Человек у которого есть голова на плечах на ответ "иди и убей себя" пошлет,того кто это сказал,далеко и надолго.Ну,а если есть такие кто после этих ответов и правда совершили су ), ну извиняйте.

----------


## Rajtaro

> Ну,а если есть такие кто после этих ответов и правда совершили су ), ну извиняйте.


 Есть, такие есть .если это главный *вопрос* и ты ставишь на кон свою жизнь.........

----------


## Night

> Есть, такие есть .если это главный *вопрос* и ты ставишь на кон свою жизнь.........


 Наверно.Просто я к тому что есть более достойные(более весомые),что ли,причины что бы совершить су.

----------


## Crash

> Сообщение от Night
> 
> Ну,а если есть такие кто после этих ответов и правда совершили су ), ну извиняйте.
> 
> 
>  Есть, такие есть .если это главный *вопрос* и ты ставишь на кон свою жизнь.........


 Если действительно от ответа совершенно посторонних людей зависело такое важное решение...ну, тогда действительно, извиняйте. Это просто глупо. Не верю я, что так бывает. Допускаю еще, что кто-то спросил, убиться ему или нет, и после положительного ответа пошел и убился; но при отрицательном ответе все равно это сделал бы. Своеобразная такая мрачная шутка, я, может быть, тоже мог бы такое выдать после окончательного решения.

----------


## Rajtaro

> Сообщение от Rajtaro
> 
> Есть, такие есть .если это главный *вопрос* и ты ставишь на кон свою жизнь.........
> 
> 
>  Наверно.Просто я к тому что есть более достойные(более весомые),что ли,причины что бы совершить су.


 Когда ты решил, но надежда вдруг блеснет  и ты задал вопрос, а тебе в ответ иди и умри. Ты идешь и умираешь.
Я рада,что нашла вас. Нашла случайно ночью, когда на венах уже были следы безумия( кто-то дернул включить комп :Smile:  :Smile: ))) И рада,что не выгнали, и что выслушали. Мда. Такие форумы нужны.

----------


## Night

> Когда ты решил, но надежда вдруг блеснет  и ты задал вопрос, а тебе в ответ иди и умри. Ты идешь и умираешь.
> Я рада,что нашла вас. Нашла случайно ночью, когда на венах уже были следы безумия( кто-то дернул включить комп))) И рада,что не выгнали, и что выслушали. Мда. Такие форумы нужны.


 Вот видишь как хорошо.

----------


## Rajtaro

> Вот видишь как хорошо.


 и че каждый раз как припечет напрягать вас?

----------


## Night

> Сообщение от Night
> 
> Вот видишь как хорошо.
> 
> 
>  и че каждый раз как припечет напрягать вас?


 Даже не спрашивая.

----------


## Rajtaro

> Даже не спрашивая.


 а можно я буду к вам заходить? (тут так спокойно и уютно)

----------


## Night

> а можно я буду к вам заходить? (тут так спокойно и уютно)


 Это не мой форум =)
Конечно заходи.

----------


## Rajtaro

> Сообщение от Rajtaro
> 
> а можно я буду к вам заходить? (тут так спокойно и уютно)
> 
> 
>  Это не мой форум =)
> Конечно заходи.


 А я написала к *вам*. а вообще пасип

----------


## Night

> А я написала к *вам*. а вообще пасип


 Тогда мы квиты-извини,не разобрал .)

----------


## Rajtaro

> Тогда мы квиты-извини,не разобрал .)


 ты хароший, чесна-чесна.  оч добрый. (не психолог часом, а?)

----------


## Night

> ты хароший, чесна-чесна.  оч добрый. (не психолог часом, а?)


 Конечно нет,не психолог.
А за хорошего спасибо,как ни как приятно &_^

----------


## Rajtaro

> Конечно нет,не психолог.


 извини, просто закралось подозрение. не простой форум просто как-никак

----------


## Гелла

Это ужасно. Отнимает у человека, подчас последнюю, надежду. Ведь иногда нужен один человек. Только один. А иногда нужны ОНИ. Действительно нужны. Чтобы не совсем...не до конца разочароваться...ну или...вот цЫтата из моего дневника. 

Мне нра, когда меня никто не видит...иногда...
Вот позавчера я села на пол возле двери, ведущей в кабинет по спэнишу, плохо было оч, грустно, гадко, мерзко, я хотела услышать голос одного ч-ка, но вспомнила, что потеряла его телефон. Т.е. он его сменил. Ну ты понимаешь, о чём я. Стало так <гхм>ёво, что хотелось просто закрыть голову руками и сидеть, погрузиться в свой собственный мир, и больше никогда не возвращаться...так и ни одна тфа*юга ведь не подошла, кроме девушки из 11 класса. Я ей ошшень благодарна. Вот тогда мне были нужны ОНИ. Но все проходили мимо, будто меня нет. А она подошла, и давай выяснять, что со мной. А никто ведь другой не подошёл, никто! Тфари. Р-р-р-р!!!!!!!!Ненавижу их за это.
Вот так-то



На всякий случай некоторые слова частично заменены звёздочками.
Но вот так бывает
Бывает...

----------


## УбейсяВеником

резко отрицательно. ет жестоко.... ведь ето может быть последняя ниточка...

----------


## h4te

отрицательно! :x

----------


## margo078

нет они должны быть

----------


## Blackwinged

> нет они должны быть


 Угу-угу, через пару лет начнем практиковать массовый онлайн-суицид.

----------


## Painkiller

> нет они должны быть
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Угу-угу, через пару лет начнем практиковать массовый онлайн-суицид.


 Не скажи...Тут все же прекрасно...Пока жив Марсель, любой суицид-форум будет процветать в двух направлениях, а какое из них выбрать-уже ваше дело.Я за то, чтобы эти форумы оставались и резко отрицаю тот факт, что они доводят до самоубийства.Если у человека головы нет на плечах, а вместо мозгов-опарыши, то это уже его проблемы.Невозможно кому-то довести кого-то, каждый доводит себя сам...

----------


## h4te

> Сообщение от Blackwinged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				нет они должны быть
> 			
> ...


 доводит общество... то есть окрудение

----------


## лена

я за суицид форумы,поскольку где б я узнала что от пузырька воздуха в вену можно стать парализованной И вообще каждый вибирает сам что ему делать,меня вообще это бесит когда говорят что это нехорошо итп Раз человек решился на это,а это не легко,то действительно ему жить было тяжело и невыносимо А то все учат жизни,а толку что с того,разговоры,разговоры,а может кому то финансовая помощь нужнаhttp://www.livegif.ru/Gallery/POSTCA...heniya/90b.gif

----------


## Stas

финансовая помощь!!! чёрт возьми, вот так всегда... гдеж я был-то 04.03.2007 в 06:34 ? о_О
... а по теме, мне не нравится когда кто-то пытается решать за меня что мне делать, а что не делать! хочу сижу на таких форумах, хочу не сижу!
в любом случае закрытие таких форумов несёт только вред!

----------


## Freezer2007

Я за свободу слова, во всём!
в данном опросе не голосовал, так как первый вариант немного несовпадает с моим

----------


## Hitorimono

Нельзя их закрывать. Прежде всего сайт - это свобода обмена информацией, и насколько я понимаю, криминальной информации здесь нет. Во-вторых, гораздо чаще такие сайты удерживают от последнего шага, чем подталкивают к его совершению. 

Если у человека положение безвыходное, то что так, что этак, сайт ничего не изменит. А если не такое уж безвыходное, как поначалу кажется, то может почитает сайт, и передумает.

Так что закрывать нельзя.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Нельзя их закрывать. Прежде всего сайт - это свобода обмена информацией, и насколько я понимаю, криминальной информации здесь нет. Во-вторых, гораздо чаще такие сайты удерживают от последнего шага, чем подталкивают к его совершению. 
> 
> Если у человека положение безвыходное, то что так, что этак, сайт ничего не изменит. А если не такое уж безвыходное, как поначалу кажется, то может почитает сайт, и передумает.
> 
> Так что закрывать нельзя.


 +1

----------


## xzsamneznau

Не знаю! Нет четкого мнения!

----------


## zero

Нельзя их закрывать. Так как их закрытые - это закрытые глаз на эту проблему.

----------


## оригами

по большому счету люди пришедшие на такие форумы УЖЕ доведены до суицида. эти обвинения просто смешны..тот кто решился на такой шаг все равно его сделает. а кто-то мог только на подобных форумах открыто поговорить о своей проблеме не боясь загреметь в психушку или выслушивать в ответ религиозную чушь. это самая настоящая дискриминация!

----------

